# MARC starting Quiet Car program



## Superliner Diner (Jan 7, 2003)

MARC TRAIN TO EXPERIMENT WITH “QUIET CARS”

As a service to customers looking for a quite place to relax, sleep or work quietly during their commute, two trains on MARC’s Penn Line will have experimental Quiet Cars. The experimental service will begin on Monday, January 13 on Penn Line trains 401 and 503. Each train will have one designated car marked “Quiet Car”, and it will be the last car on the train.

MARC train customers requested a car that is free of cell phones and loud conversation. In response, the MTA will test the concept for a three-month period, and then make a decision about whether to expand the Quiet Car to additional MARC trains.

“We understand that some of our customers would like a place to relax or work quietly on the commute to and from work” said Maryland Transit Administrator Robert Smith. “Our goal is to make the trip a pleasant and enjoyable ride.”

The rules for occupying the Quiet Car are simple:

-No use of cell phones or pagers (except pagers that vibrate)

-Headphones must be used for applicable electronic equipment

-Laptop volume must be turned down

-Conversation should be kept to a minimum and only in quiet, subdued tones

Additionally, assengers seated in a Quiet Car who find it necessary to use a cell phone or engage in a conversation are asked to go to another car. It is also requested that customers traveling with children not occupy the Quiet Car. All other cars on the train are available for unlimited use of cell phones, other electronic devices and conversation.

Quiet Car space will be available on a first come-first serve basis. In the event of equipment shortage, overcrowded conditions throughout the train, or in an emergency the Quiet Car may be discontinued at the discretion of the train’s Conductor.

Riders are encouraged to purchase monthly MARC Train tickets. For more information on the MARC Train schedule, or information about the MARC Train Ticket-By-Mail Program riders should go to the MTA website at www.mtamaryland.com .


----------

